# corn trailer



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm looking for a small corn trailer. Something I cna fill from a overhead hopper or bin. Any ideas where to get one??


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

If I was looking to do something like that I'd probably build a frame out of 2x4's, cover it with 3/4" plywood and drop it into the utility trailer. If you're looking for something a little more "upscale", they sell 5x8 or 6x10 dump trailers.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I thought about doing something like that but found a couple that are specifically for my purpose and no shoveling it out just pull the lever. I hunt Kansas, no wild pigs so corn go on the ground and not in a feeder. but thanks anyway. see feed wagons. the first one at 2199 is my choice.

http://www.allseasonsfeeders.com/Products.aspx


----------

